# Waste collection charges



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

“To reduce the amount of waste generated by households, we are studying a plan to charge residents for their waste and that will, in turn, encourage them to recycle,” said Udayan Banerji, a policies and legislation specialist at Tadweer.


I don't understand how would charging residents (not locals) encourage them to recycle ?

The above news is about Abu Dhabi. Dubai will increase charges by the end of next year as well.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It started commercially in Abu Dhabi some time ago. We've been waiting for Dubai as a company. It was bound to happen residentially too. They'll put weighing machines on the garbage trucks and weigh the bins.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hopefully they'll give residents recycling options before they start charging them for garbage!

When I first moved to Motor City there were some household waste recycling bins (paper, bottles, plastic) in the parking lot behind Spinneys. But they disappeared within a few months. No one knew where they went.

In Canada we had composting bins as well as bins for recyclables. Even after a year I STILL feel bad throwing food waste into the garbage here.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

So what happens if you live in a building with a garbage shoot? How can they charge you fairly? Even if they did standardise to the size of your flat you could recycle till your hearts content and seek no benefits. 

Anyway, to annoy all the hippies recycling it's a con. Do you know what they do with your recycling stuff? They don't trust you, when the garage gets back to their yard they put in it all together again and then reshuffle your waste to how they want it. 

Iggles once again proving that this is a tax.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> So what happens if you live in a building with a garbage shoot? How can they charge you fairly? Even if they did standardise to the size of your flat you could recycle till your hearts content and seek no benefits.
> 
> Anyway, to annoy all the hippies recycling it's a con. Do you know what they do with your recycling stuff? They don't trust you, when the garage gets back to their yard they put in it all together again and then reshuffle your waste to how they want it.
> 
> Iggles once again proving that this is a tax.


I agree with all of this, it's never made any sense to me other than a ploy to get more money out of public pockets.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Yussif said:


> I agree with all of this, it's never made any sense to me other than a ploy to get more money out of public pockets.


Well, enjoy the endless landfills and the destruction of the earth. Are you one of those who throw rubbish everywhere?

Is this what you want to turn this world into?

Idiocracy: The Great Garbage Avalanche of 2505 | DevilDucky

Here in UAE they need to provide recycling facilities before just charging more money for rubbish. It's a long process and takes a lot of educational effort.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm really interested in how the charges will be levied to those who live in apartments....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Well, enjoy the endless landfills and the destruction of the earth. Are you one of those who throw rubbish everywhere?
> 
> Is this what you want to turn this world into?
> 
> ...


/SNIP/

All the recycling you do at home is wasted, as when it gets to the yard, the recycling company reshuffle the waste to suit their needs and requirements.

Asking us or charging us to recycle is pointless as they would already do this at the recycling plant. It's just a charge (tax) for the privilege.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> I'm really interested in how the charges will be levied to those who live in apartments....


Like i said, it will be a standard charge to the size of the flat. Making it pointless to recycle in your own home as you're charged a standard rate.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Well, enjoy the endless landfills and the destruction of the earth. Are you one of those who throw rubbish everywhere?
> 
> Is this what you want to turn this world into?
> 
> ...


Did I say that? No I put everything in the bin, but I don't get why after I separated everything back home that they mix it all up and then do it again, it is a pointless process for us if it's redone on the other end.

So I can't see how they think it's going to work here when they haven't even got any facilities in place to start with, no experience of what they are doing and just like most other things here will surely lack any logical thinking - so all I see here is an angle to get more money out of us.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I'm really interested in how the charges will be levied to those who live in apartments....


I believe that they will entirely rely on the number of bedrooms.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> I believe that they will entirely rely on the number of bedrooms.


a studio has no bedroom...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I believe that they will entirely rely on the number of bedrooms.


It should be based on number of inhabitants.
There seem to be so many overcrowded apartments/villas here. It would be very unfair to base it on the number of bedrooms. But then again, what is fair here...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> It should be based on number of inhabitants.
> There seem to be so many overcrowded apartments/villas here. It would be very unfair to base it on the number of bedrooms. But then again, what is fair here...


How would you deal with couples living together who aren't married..

How do you deal with a single occupant, one is 22 stone eats none stop, one is 7 stone girl who follows the Maple Syrup Diet diet


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

No kidding...

So I guess the 12 guys living in a two bedroom in JLT, who work for my husband's employer, would get lucky. At least in this regard.



QOFE said:


> It should be based on number of inhabitants.
> There seem to be so many overcrowded apartments/villas here. It would be very unfair to base it on the number of bedrooms. But then again, what is fair here...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Mmmm, yummy! That's a thing??





iggles said:


> the Maple Syrup Diet diet


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

QOFE said:


> It should be based on number of inhabitants.
> There seem to be so many overcrowded apartments/villas here. It would be very unfair to base it on the number of bedrooms. But then again, what is fair here...


That would mean evicting loads of exapts crowded into apartments illegaly.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in my home country they used to charge waste fees as a percentage from your electricity bill. The more electricity you consume the more you pay for garbage (Irrational & unfair I know). It just meant it's some sort of tax, you have more money, you give more money.

My dad owned a radiology center with very little waste (he sells most of the waste to specialized companies) but with a very high electricity usage so he ended up paying a large bill for garbage.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a certain logic to it.

2 bedroom apartment occupied by a single person (me)

2 bedroom apartment occupied by a family of four (my neighbours)

Who produces the most waste? The family of four.

Who consumes the most electricity? the family of four.

I won't claim it's perfect as your father's example illustrates, but it does seem slightly more fair than just basing the charges on the square footage/number of bedrooms.




A.Abbass said:


> Back in my home country they used to charge waste fees as a percentage from your electricity bill. The more electricity you consume the more you pay for garbage (Irrational & unfair I know). It just meant it's some sort of tax, you have more money, you give more money.
> 
> My dad owned a radiology center with very little waste (he sells most of the waste to specialized companies) but with a very high electricity usage so he ended up paying a large bill for garbage.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> There is a certain logic to it.
> 
> 2 bedroom apartment occupied by a single person (me)
> 
> ...


I have to disagree. We as a family of 4 keep our A/Cs at 22-23 all the time. Sometimes 20-21 at night. My colleague, who has a family of 5, keeps his A/C on 25-26. He also uses a gas cooker I use an electric one. I pay double his electricity bill whilst his garbage outcome would be logically more.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Never said it was perfect.



A.Abbass said:


> I have to disagree. We as a family of 4 keep our A/Cs at 22-23 all the time. Sometimes 20-21 at night. My colleague, who has a family of 5, keeps his A/C on 25-26. He also uses a gas cooker I use an electric one. I pay double his electricity bill whilst his garbage outcome would be logically more.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Expect this will be just another charge on the way to sales, corporation and eventually income taxes in the future UAE


----------

